# Huelsenkamp's Pin-ap-ola



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

Ran across this odd soda in the bottle room.  Huelsenkamp's Pin-ap-ola.  It's a very dark amber bottle.  Says it was Put Up By Pin-ap-ola.  I guess that was an old way to say bottled by. It this bottole common to any area.  It doesn't list a town on the bottle.


----------



## logueb (Jun 15, 2007)

Close up of embossing.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 15, 2007)

hi buster,  don't know anything about it,  but that is one cool looking bottle.   rhona


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 16, 2007)

i've seen serveral around this area. they are usually marked between $5 and $10. i've always wondered wheather they were pineapple juice or some sort of pineapple flavored soda.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 16, 2007)

I have one of those I found lying on the ground.  I like the small amber sodas.  It's kinda like a Mavis but different. Don't think mine lists a town either. There's info out there on Huelsenkamp's.


----------



## logueb (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Rhona, John and Cobalt,  I'll have to do more research on this one. There just doesn't seem to be many pineapple flavored drinks around during the early soda years..  I'm thinking 1920s - 1940s on this one.


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2012)

PICKED ONE OF THESE TODAY, MANY OF THE HUELSENKAMPS PIN-AP-OLA BOTTLES HAVE BEEN DUG IN KNOXVILLE , AFTER FURTHER RESEARCH I FOUND IT WAS A JACKSONVILLE FLA PRODUCT,  CUBAS GIFT TO FLORIDA,  WELL IN MY PREVIOUS RESEARCH OF KNOXVILLE BOTTLERS, I FOUND A SIMILAR PRODUCT THAT WAS BEING BOTTLED BY THE TENN COLA BOTTLING AND ICE CO. IN 1916, HERES AN ADD FOR THE FLORIDA PRODUCT


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2012)

add


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2012)

and for a similar product that was bottled in knoxville by tenn cola again a cuban  drink??


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2012)

full add for pin a'p'a, tenn cola bottling works and ice co. knoxville tenn  1916


----------



## madman (Jul 14, 2012)

very similar bottle  makes me think theres more to the story here????


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> add


 

 Well done, Mike!

 Thanks for the research.


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2012)

one more add from the knoxvile version


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok I've done a bit of scratching around the interwebs and think I have a few answers. First up is the registration information of the Pin-ap-ola brand from January 1916.






 The home offices of the parent company are located in New York City.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris Weide's page on the local bottling companies of Jacksonville, Florida gives us an idea of the connection between Pin-ap-ola and Pin-ap'a.

 The Pin-Ap-Ola Bottling Company of Florida begins operations on April 24th, 1915. They change their name to the Pin-Ap-A Bottling Company of Florida on May 17, 1916 (a few months after getting their trademark registered). The company still exists as the Pin-ap-a company into 1917, after that nothing.

 My guess is that just like with Gay-Ola, Coca-Cola quickly pounced on the Pin-ap-ola parent company when it registered its trademark and forced a name change for the product.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 15, 2012)

American Bottler, September, 1915:

 A. L. Blanhord, Southern representative of the Pine'ap'ola
 Company, of New York City, who has been in Mobile for the
 past three weeks, has announced that his company has made
 arrangements with a local concern to erect in Mobile a $20,000
 soda plant for the purpose of turning out their products for
 Alabama and Mississippi. The Pine'ap'ola Company was incor-
 porated under the laws of the State of New York. J. J. Warren,
 the famous sugar king of Havana , Cuba, is the president of the
 company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2012)

Madman per our conversation last night: If you will notice the Lamont, Corliss & Company American distributors notation appears to be an integral part of the ad, which leads me to believe that not only has the name been changed, but it is possible that the brand has been sold to Lamont, Corliss & Company. While the Tenn-Cola Bottling Works & Ice Company notation appears to be something added. That is because the print block from the parent company would have left a cut out in the advertising block for the local distributor to place their own additional block in the ad. This isn't immediately evident on the first ad, but the second you can see smudges around the inserted block. This was a very common practice in national brand advertising at the time.

 Lamont, Corliss & Company of New York has been around for a long time, it was one of the first companies to distribute Cream of Wheat, and also owns the Nestle brand.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2012)

Also from the 1915 American Bottler magazines.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2012)

More information from Chris Weide's website. This article gives a lot more information on the origin of the brand, the people involved, and who provides what part of the process of creating the drink.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesting glass found while searching.


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks for all the great info!!!!!!!!!! wow!


----------



## cmorgan577 (Jun 5, 2019)

*Jerry J Warren Great Grandson and Grandson of Charles "Gunner" Morgan*



madman said:


> very similar bottle  makes me think theres more to the story here????



Hi, I am Charles Morgan, Jerry J Warren's Great Grandson and the Grandson of Charles "Gunner" Morgan and i'm doing research for a book about both of them.  The book will be out around October and is titled Captain of the Tides, Gunner Morgan.

I very much appreciate the work/research people stated here relative to the Pin-Ap-Ola company that Jerry J Warren started.  If any one has any questions for me relative to Pin-Ap-Ola you can email me at cmorgan577@yahoo.com.


----------



## cmorgan577 (Jun 5, 2019)

*Jerry J Warren Great Grandson and Grandson of Charles "Gunner" Morgan*

Hi, I am Charles Morgan, Jerry J Warren's Great Grandson and the Grandson of Charles "Gunner" Morgan and i'm doing research for a book about both of them.  The book will be out around October and is titled Captain of the Tides, Gunner Morgan.

I very much appreciate the work/research people stated here relative to the Pin-Ap-Ola company that Jerry J Warren started.  If any one has any questions for me relative to Pin-Ap-Ola you can email me at cmorgan577@yahoo.com.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## cmorgan577 (Jun 5, 2019)

*Jerry J Warren Great Grandson and Grandson of Charles "Gunner" Morgan*
Hi, I am Charles Morgan, Jerry J Warren's Great Grandson and the Grandson of Charles "Gunner" Morgan and i'm doing research for a book about both of them. The book will be out around October and is titled Captain of the Tides, Gunner Morgan.

I very much appreciate the work/research people stated here relative to the Pin-Ap-Ola company that Jerry J Warren started. If any one has any questions for me relative to Pin-Ap-Ola you can email me at cmorgan577@yahoo.com.


----------



## cmorgan577 (Jun 5, 2019)

The company was founded by Jerry J Warren my GGF in 1915-16 time.  i'm not sure how long it was in business but not for too long.


----------



## cmorgan577 (Jun 5, 2019)

[h=2]Huelsenkamp was hired by Jerry J Warren to manage the company as far as I can tell.[/h]


----------

